# Picked up a Balance AL-750 frame - stoked



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

So after going back and forth between two old school (I realize that's a relative term, especially around here) HT's I chose the Balance AL-750 over the GT Zaskar. I needed something to replace my damaged (generic 7005) frame and I wanted to mix in a little bit of nostalgia from my bike shop days back in the mid-late 90's, so here it is as I received it:







and now cleaned up:
























I should have it assembled in a week or so. I'll post pics once completed.

Fork - Rock Shox Judy XC
Rims - Ritchey Girder XC 
Hubs - Ritchey Zero 
Spokes - Ritchey ultra-lights 
Tires - IRC Mythos XC Kevlar 
Pedals - Shimano M540
Crank - Truvativ Stylo Team Carbon
Chain - SRAM 951
Rear Cogs - Sram PG-970 11-32
Bottom Bracket - SRAM GXP 
Front Derailleur - SRAM X-gen 
Rear Derailleur - Sram X-7 
Shifters - Sram X-7 Twist
Handlebars - RaceFace Deus XC 
Stem - Kore Lite 3
Headset - Ritchey WCS 
Brakeset - Avid SD7 
Brakelevers - Avid FR-5 
Saddle - Sette AMP 
Seat Post - Sette Carbon
Extras - Sette Carbon Fiber bar ends, Ritchey grips, XTR cables/casings


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

To quote Johnny Storm:

"Flame on"


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Why no love? I know its a spring chicken compared to some of the bikes around here but it's over a decade old, no disc mount (hell it was spec'd with center pulls) and like it or not, 99% of the available information ragarding these bikes is located right here in VRC. I don't think I've found an ounce of worthwhile information on Balance outside of this forum.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think its great.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm stoked for you too! post pics when you get her ready for the ball.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Sounds cool to me - there's generally a fair amount of interest in the orphan brands around here. Pics?


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

Love the fade paint jobs on Balances, been close to buying one myself a couple of times :thumbsup: 
I'd love one one these Manitou inspired frames:


----------



## bikin222 (Apr 23, 2007)

That's gonne be nice!! Can't wait to see pics..


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry for the wait, ran into some issues last night with the derailleur hanger. It's a solid mount, but the previous owner drilled out the threads and installed some sort of thread insert (without giving me a heads up about the modification). The derailleur bolt was too long, so even when the bolt was all the way tightented, the derailleur itself was still loose. I initially drilled out a washer and spaced out the thread insert from the inside of the chainstay but that caused clearance issues with the chain and it was 2am so I wasn't about to go find another solution. Today I came accross a small copper washer that I put between the derailleur and the hanger, thankfully, that fixed the problem. I've got everything dialed in and I'm about to go ride it but I thought I'd put up some pictures first. I took a couple extras since I made everyone wait...







[1013647.jpg]
[1013648.jpg]
[1013651.jpg]
[1013653.jpg]
[1013654.jpg]
[1013655.jpg]
[1013656.jpg]
[1013658.jpg]
[1013660.jpg]
[1013661.jpg]







[1013663.jpg]
[1013664.jpg]
[1013665.jpg]


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

So I'm embarrassed to admit that I just rode my AL-750 off-road for the first time yesterday. I ride to work 3-4 days a week, the wonderful Italian streets are often worse than any trail but obviously it's not quite the same. My first actual mountain biking experience on the Balance was awesome. Everything you hear about the climbing abilities of these bikes is 100% true, unbelievable transfer of power to the rear wheel on uphills. I didn't feel as comfortable on the downhills, the long wheelbase requires great accuracy in holding a line. I was rusty and not so confident in my ability to do that, so I found myself wishing for something more "tossable" through those sections. As I get more saddle time I'm sure I'll adapt to the bike's style. In the flat it is fast and comfortable, and of course traction under heavy acceleration is remarkable.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

flitzr951 said:


> the wonderful Italian streets are often worse than any trail but obviously it's not quite the same


Where in Italy are you? I proposed to my wife on a tour from Alessandria through Savona to Nice. Our MTB's were perfect for many of the roads. Good brakes, low gears and front suspension for the pot holes. That Balance looks like a fun bike.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

outside! said:


> Where in Italy are you? I proposed to my wife on a tour from Alessandria through Savona to Nice. Our MTB's were perfect for many of the roads. Good brakes, low gears and front suspension for the pot holes. That Balance looks like a fun bike.


I'm in Naples and my commute is 80% urban so there's really no choice but ride my mountain bike. I'm waiting for my time to end here so that I can set it up the way I really want it (SID, X.0, etc) I can't justify the upgrades given the type of riding I'm currently doing. I really enjoyed having it off road yesterday, I can't wait for the time to come when that's the type of riding I'll be doing every time I ride it. It's a lot of fun right now, it will be incredible once its set up properly.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I would go with the GT.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Cool. My AL450 ('95 model) was the same colour and had the same graphics - plum mirror it's called. My bike got stolen in '97.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd have picked a Zaskar, too, but I'm glad you're enjoying this bike.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

So I have gotten the Balance out and done some real riding. Upgraded to 2008 SID WC, WCS stem. Since the trip below I have added a lighter saddle and Paul brake levers (looking to add motoX v's soon). This bike rocks.

The hotel I stayed at was on a mountain, the only way to access it (reasonably) was by cable car. 
Hotel:








Shots from the cable car:







[slide2nd.jpg]

From the base of the mountain my hotel was on there was a gorge I was able to ride. I wanted to do it a second time with my sister but we were told bikes weren't allowed. So here are some exclusive shots from a no biking zone:














[slide4o]

the path up to the real riding:
[slide11r.jpg]
[slide6a.jpg]

So europe has yet to figure out what mountain biking is all about. There was a race going on the day we made this trip. The race was entirely on gravel and it sucked to ride on. One of the race guides referred to the trail we were looking for (based on google earth imagery) was horrible for walking and unridable. This is me rocking the "unridable" trail:







[slide7la.jpg]

While my setup is pretty capable, my sister was riding a $350 Cannondale - ze-germans need to take notes.
[slide3m.jpg]
[slide2qm.jpg]
[slide1xa.jpg]
^^^this is what they should have been racing on, not the *****-ass gravel roads.
[slide3x.jpg]
[slide5l.jpg]

but it was worth the wait:
[slide10rl.jpg]






















The ride back had some nice views and switchbacks (my sister struggled with one spot, lol)














[slide4m.jpg]


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

:madman:


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Actually, that was pretty much real time. The picture of me coming around the switchback (right below the one of her on the ground) is what I was trying to get of her. So I had the camera out and ready to get a good action shot when she bit it. I was genuinely concerned for her well-being until she screamed out a choice expletive, at which point I knew she was fine a immediately captured the agony.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That looks like a gorgeous area for riding (and just generally!)---thanks for the photos!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like a tremendous place to go on vacation.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

I remember those. Nice ride you have there.

If it were me, I would have outfitted it with more 90s stuff. But I've also done the 90s frame with newer components thing too, so.....


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Good to see the Balance still out in the hills.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

We need more of these trip reports. Nice.
J


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

I contemplated sourcing a NOS XTR kit, or something along those lines (spinergy rev x roks, nuke proof hubs, race face lp crank all came to mind too) but it was too much of a hassle. Actually on that trip in germany I stopped at a second hand bike shop and they had a circa 1995 GT full suspension getup decked out in XTR/Synchros but wanted something like $2k, definately not donor bike material. I try to keep it "period correct" in its own way, with a focus on lightweight simplicity. It weighs in just over 24lbs and I imagine I can get it in the 23.5lb range without too much effort.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice, my 90s bikes are all in the 24 lb range. Back in the day, anything under 25 was light. To me, 23.5 is still pretty friggin light.


----------



## PSYCLONE (Dec 8, 2006)

Seeing your pics has got me thinking of finishing (starting) my AL750 rebuild. Nice bike. I think mine is a first year model, with the blue fade paint job.


----------



## Judd120 (Mar 13, 2012)

*My Balance AL-750*

Hi Everyone,

I found this thread while looking for a new Bottom Bracket for my Balance AL-750... can you believe the old Shimano UN51 has lasted since 1996... that's nearly 15 years of hard riding!!!

Anyway, I didn't realise that there were other people out there who have and still love this bike brand!! I picked up my AL-750 while living in Sweden back in 1996 and it is a joy! I've still got all the original parts, though I've changed the saddle, headset, pedals, brakes, tires and replaced the Xray shifters... check out the pics! I just love the Xray shifters and have recently got replacements off Ebay. There's nothing comparable today!

It's an amazing bike and regularly beats the heck out of modern MTBs on the straight... the Al-750 is so fast and looks so good! 

Best wishes to you all! Comments are welcome!

Jude


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Well 7 years later my Balance is still kicking. It didn't get a lot of use over the past few years (less than 10 rides/year) but I am back to riding it 3-4 times a week and it is solid as ever. I do have some new parts the way, so I will update with some cleaned up pics soon. Since my last pic I think the biggest changes are the Paul Comp Motolite vbrakes and Ritchey carbon WCS bar ends.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Updated pics to come, for now the latest build sheet:

Fork - 2007 Rock Shox SID World Cup - Blackbox Carbon
Rims - Ritchey Girder XC 
Hubs - Ritchey Zero 
Spokes - Ritchey ultra-lights 
Tires - IRC Mythos XC II Kevlar 
Pedals - Shimano M540
Crank - Truvativ Stylo Team Carbon
Chain - KMC 9.99
Rear Cogs - Sram PG-970 11-32
Bottom Bracket - SRAM GXP 
Front Derailleur - SRAM X.0 
Rear Derailleur - Sram X-7 
Shifters - Sram X.0 Twist
Handlebars - RaceFace Deus XC 
Stem - Ritchey WCS X-Axis 
Headset - Ritchey WCS 
Brakeset - Paul Comp Motolites 
Brakelevers - Paul Comp Love Levers 
Saddle - Sette Nyx
Seat Post - Kalloy 
Extras - Ritchey WCS Carbon bar ends, Alligator Sealed cables/casings

Coming soon: X.0 Rear Derailleur, XTR Pedals, Tune Seatpost Clamp, Ti brake bosses, Ti seat clamp bolt, Ti bolts for WCS stem, Ti skewers


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

I wanted to post an updated picture of the stripped down frame before it goes through another build/transformation








I wore out my ritchey wheelset and was having issues finding decent rim-brake compatible wheel/hub setups and I wanted my next wheel set to have some nice (easily) serviceable hubs, and I wanted them to be purple. Once in awhile some old purple CK classics come up but the timing was never right when they did. Paul Components made some for a few years and when I went to order them they had discontinued them and sold out of purple. I was never a big fan of the bolt on disc tab adapters, so I sent it to Gene at Spicer Cycles for some custom work and got these pics from him this morning:
















The lower stay had to be crimped to clear a 160mm rotor (that is the clear coat cracking, not the AL): 








He is also dealing with a derailleur hangar issue that I have had since I got the frame (discussed earlier in this thread). The plan was to bond in a new insert but it is looking like the better option will be to cut/machine/drill the dropout to utilize a generic replaceable hangar. I will post before/after shots once we figure out which route to take.

Updated build sheet:
Fork - 2007 Rock Shox SID World Cup - Blackbox Carbon
Rims - DT Swiss EX471 32H
Hubs - Hope Pro 4 32H
Spokes - DT Swiss Evolution
Tires - going tubeless, setup TBD
Pedals - Shimano M540
Crank - XT FC-M8000-1 32T, 170mm
Chain - HG-X11 CN-HG700
Cassette - XT CS-M8000 11-46T
Bottom Bracket - XT BB-MT800
Rear Derailleur - XT RD-M8000 Shadow RD+
Shifter - XT SL-M8000
Handlebars - RaceFace Deus XC
Stem - Ritchey WCS X-Axis
Headset - Ritchey WCS
Brakeset - Formula R1 
Rotors: Hayes V6
Pads: Kool Stop KSD330S (sintered)
Saddle - Sette Nyx
Seat Post - Kalloy


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Last shot with the old brake hardware








Already close to done, just need to figure out the hangar


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Still going!


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sideknob said:


> Still going!


Sure is. I am living in Germany now, so I am hoping to get it back out to Garmisch in it's new form. The last time I had it out there I learned how scary rim brakes are in the wet/mud when combined with steep descents, my new setup should provide a different experience in that regard.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

So this is the shape the derailleur hanger was in:














Replacing the insert was the original plan, but it was in too rough of shape so the dropout plate had to be modified to fit a replaceable hanger option:














I had read that some of the new 1x stuff was not lining up quite right with 135mm rear axles and that people were having to shim out the derailleur to make it work. It looks like the extra offset from the new hanger is putting it right where it needs to be:


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

getting close the end, both wheels assembled:


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Finally got all the hardware needed to get it assembled and out for a shakedown ride. Still have some bugs to work out in the brakes (including the fact that I sprayed lithium grease on my rear rotor) but it's amazing overall. Weighed in at 22.0lbs without pedals or tire sealant. I had never ridden tubeless before, the bike feels more solid than ever and seems to just float on fast downhills (slightly unnerving, I guess I'll get used to it). I am concerned about my weight (220+) mixed with the stopping power of the R1s and the flex of the SID WC, suspension hasn't been necessary on the trails I have been riding out here, I might end up going to a rigid fork.

You can see the outstanding workmanship that Gene Spicer put into the back end of the frame. My caliper lined up perfectly and my 1x11 setup shifts like butter. If there is any custom work you are thinking about doing I can not recommend him strongly enough.

Updated build sheet:
Fork - 2007 Rock Shox SID World Cup - Blackbox Carbon
Rims - DT Swiss EX471 32H
Hubs - Hope Pro 4 32H
Spokes - DT Swiss Evolution
Tires - Ritchey WCS Shield 2.1 
Pedals - Shimano M540
Crank - XT FC-M8000-1 32T, 170mm
Chain - HG-X11 CN-HG700
Cassette - XT CS-M8000 11-46T
Bottom Bracket - XT BB-MT800
Rear Derailleur - XT RD-M8000 Shadow RD+
Shifter - XT SL-M8000
Handlebars - RaceFace Deus XC
Stem - Ritchey WCS X-Axis
Headset - Ritchey WCS
Brakeset - Formula R1
Rotors: Hayes V6
Pads: Kool Stop KSD330S (sintered)
Saddle - Sette Nyx
Seat Post - Kalloy 
Other: Ritchey trail comp grips, Ti skewers, Ti bolts for rotors, calipers, and adapters, Problem Solver cable guide adapters


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

flitzr951 said:


> getting close the end, both wheels assembled:
> View attachment 1303621
> View attachment 1303623


Nice work! Nothing like an 11 year build thread! Keep the flame alive on this old steed. I have an old 90's Independent Fabrications deluxe I would love to convert to disk as well. Just bidding me time and money. Will probably convert it to 650B ultra commuter but this gives me hope I can get that done some day and have it turn out as slick as this conversion.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks! Keep your dream alive on your Independent Fabrications frame, I feel like mine has a brand new lease on life, totally amazing what modern brakes and a simplified gear structure can do.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great build with modern parts.

I had a 550 way back in the day. I had the Manitou SX Ti fork and a LX/XT 8 speed group.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> Great build with modern parts.
> 
> I had a 550 way back in the day. I had the Manitou SX Ti fork and a LX/XT 8 speed group.


Any pics floating around? These frames are getting harder and harder to find. I don't think there is an actual shortage, but as they change hands over and over while the brand fades away to history, the fact that they have a (small) special place in MTB history is almost completely lost.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Got it out on some real trails yesterday, first time since the rebuild. I went to a rigid fork because I weigh too much for my SID WC Carbon and was getting crazy flex, the bite of the R1s wasn't helping either. I wasn't looking to shed more weight but the rigid fork brought it down to 21.98lbs. Once I got the pressure right the Ritchey Shield tires were amazing, I wasn't missing front suspension at all. The R1s with KS sintered pads are scary powerful with enormous bite. I couldn't get over how explosive the bike was. It was always a great climber and quick to accelerate out of turns, but the combination of the rigid fork, new drive train, wheelset, and tubeless tires has made it an absolute monster on the low end.





















Frame - 1994 Balance AL-750
Fork - Exotic Rigid Alloy XC 
Rims - DT Swiss EX471 32H
Hubs - Hope Pro 4 32H
Spokes - DT Swiss Evolution
Tires - Ritchey WCS Shield 2.1
Pedals - Shimano M540 
Crank - XT FC-M8000-1 32T, 170mm
Chain - HG-X11 CN-HG700
Cassette - XT CS-M8000 11-46T
Bottom Bracket - XT BB-MT800
Rear Derailleur - XT RD-M8000 Shadow RD+ 
Shifter - XT SL-M8000 
Handlebars - RaceFace Deus XC 
Stem - Ritchey WCS X-Axis 
Headset - Ritchey WCS
Brakeset - Formula R1 
Rotors: Hayes V6 
Pads: Kool Stop KSD330S (sintered)
Saddle - Sette Nyx
Seat Post - Kalloy
Other: Ritchey trail comp grips, Ti skewers, Ti bolts for seat, rotors, calipers, and adapters, Problem Solver cable guide adapters, Stans sealant, Stans rim tape


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## MambaDaveM (May 9, 2020)

I was just looking at my all original Balance AL-550 in the garage trying to decide if I wanted to fix it up or sell it. The money put into the bike might be better spent on my current ride. I was thinking about donating it but I would like to get it in the hands of someone who might appreciate it.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

I might be interested depending on the size, etc. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## MambaDaveM (May 9, 2020)

The elastomers in the front fork have turned to goo and the steering tube bearings are gone. Everything is original except for the tubes. I don't remember what size it is and didn't see any markings on the frame, let me know if there is something you want me to measure.


----------



## sbstnplmr (Jun 1, 2020)

*Balance al250*

Hello ! 

I'm belgian (from Liège) and my english isn't that good... sorry in advance. I decided to leave a thread here since it's the only place on the internet where I found some people talking about the "_BALANCE_" brand :madman:

I'm not as pro as you all (not at all :skep but my grand-father offered me this bike when I was a kid and I don't know anything about its value. I'm on my way to possibly buy a new one but I don't want to spend money if it's not necessary. I loved it so much when I was younger ! 

I can read some informations on it like "_BALANCE AL250_", "_RST 281_" and "_SHIMANO CERA_".

If someone could tell me a little bit more about this bike, it may really help me in my choices. Is it a good horse ? 

Thanks guys !


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello! Cool bike you have there, we have a better collection of information in this thread: https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/balance-bikes-1995-catalogue-scans-339251.html

Yours appears to be of the 96-98 production of AL series bikes. In earlier years, the 450/550/750 all shared the same frame while the lower number models shared a different frame. Photos of your stickers may help us answer some questions as there is not much information available about the later bikes (yours was made near the end of production). You have a decent bike there, it would have been in the middle of the Balance lineup back in its day. Your frame looks the same as the one used on the higher end models but it would be hard to say for sure without having it side by side with a 750.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Crazy stuff, man. That is wild that you put so much work into this frame. Even converting it to disc? I'm freaking impressed.

What is your SP diameter? Saw the original specs you were going with a "sette carbon" post? did that ever come to fruition? 

keep this thread going!


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks man, it was a lot but it ended up being exactly what I wanted from the beginning - just took 10+ years to get there, lol. I think it is a 31.8 SP, I had the sette carbon for a while but the limited weight savings wasn't worth the aesthetic loss of the dark post on the back half of the bike that is polished. I plan to actually polish my current seatpost but not until I get polished clamp to match.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Cool, I think a black post - though not necessarily carbon - would look sweet. Tires, cranks, saddle are all black. I'd consider a Syncros in black, you can't beat the functionailty and they come long 330mm.

American Classic polishes up nicely but only run max around 200-230mm I think? That's what I ran when I had an all polished Cannondale roadie back in the day.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking at the picture I took yesterday I think you might be right, a dark seatpost would completely isolate the frame - I might see about that


----------



## pitogo (Jun 10, 2020)

*Awesome rebuild!*

I'm looking for similar upgrades for my stock Balance AL450.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

that looks to be in great shape, are you the original owner?


----------



## pitogo (Jun 10, 2020)

flitzr951 said:


> that looks to be in great shape, are you the original owner?


Yes I am the original owner. I've put it away for a few years but just recently got back into the hobby and wow so much has changed since.

I really like what you've done to modernize the frame, especially with the upgrade to disc brakes with stopping power. Big difference between my original stock rim brakes vs a modern bike.

My current bike is a Ghost SLAMR 2.9, not the lightest thing but has all the modern amenities and geometry.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

yup, brakes make a world of difference. I even had awesome Vs (Paul motolites) which were night and day over anything I had used before them (even lower end cable discs) but being able to run high end hydraulic discs has been amazing. Speaking of which, the Formula R1s have been totally awesome, huge power, super precise and I have gotten great bite and no fade out of those sintered KS pads. I am not sure where all the drama around Formulas comes from, I recently installed Deore hydros on my beater bike and was half expecting to like them more based on everything I had read about Shimano vs Formula on the internet. Not the case at all, the Deore setup works fine but nothing to write home about. While the Formulas use DOT fluid, which is a pain to deal with, the bleeding process was far easier and less messy than with the Shimano setup using mineral oil.

anyways, I wonder if our bikes started off the same color and mine simply faded, or maybe they had 2 purple colors? Do you remember what year yours is?


----------



## pitogo (Jun 10, 2020)

flitzr951 said:


> anyways, I wonder if our bikes started off the same color and mine simply faded, or maybe they had 2 purple colors? Do you remember what year yours is?


I don't remember if they had more than one purple. Mine has been kept indoors, garage or shed for most of its life so maybe not as much paint fade.

I remember I bought it from a big box store, I want to say Dick's and I'm pretty sure I bought it in 1995 or 1996. I remember it was around $650 which is almost $1100 in 2020 after inflation.


----------



## BrewMonk (Jul 22, 2020)

*Wow!*

I *LOVE* my 750!! (At least I THINK its a 750 - it's Blue. I'll have to check when I get home.)

I bought it for 750 bucks in NYC, back in the 90's - (it cost the same amount as my Arai motorcycle helmet!)

My bike is SOOOO much better on city streets and COBBLESTONES than my rollerblades are.

I dont ride it much because I'm tall, and the seat is TOO far back, gives me stomach cramps on the road with the seat up full height.

(I have been using the motorized toy I have)

Nice to see appreciation for these.


----------



## nunez (Aug 9, 2020)

*Was there ever a balance al850?*

i recently picked up a bike from a guy for fifty bucks and was told that it was a trek 850. So i get this bike home and start comparing this bike to pictures of the trek 850 and im like no! on the bottom bracket i find two sets of numbers one across AL850 and another by the crank on the bottom bracket SR6120859 which i believe identifies the fork. in my search, the only thing that popped up was the Balance AL750. what made me relize that it wasnt a Trek 850 was the fact that the cable harnest are on the side of the frame like the AL750


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey, this thread was the inspiration to refresh my old Ibis aluminum 26er frame. I also sent mine off to Gene Spicer who lopped off the old canti studs and welded on IS brake mounts and cable saddles. I converted my bike to 650b x 47 gravel tires and 1x11 gearing for a great MUT casual mountain bike. Gene does great work and his rates are reasonable. Oh, I also got the frame stripped and powder coated so the options for refurbing a frame are limitless and keeping an old frame "current" is great, especially if it holds sentimental value.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

nunez said:


> i recently picked up a bike from a guy for fifty bucks and was told that it was a trek 850. So i get this bike home and start comparing this bike to pictures of the trek 850 and im like no! on the bottom bracket i find two sets of numbers one across AL850 and another by the crank on the bottom bracket SR6120859 which i believe identifies the fork. in my search, the only thing that popped up was the Balance AL750. what made me relize that it wasnt a Trek 850 was the fact that the cable harnest are on the side of the frame like the AL750


If that is a balance it looks like it would be of the 96-98 production run (different dropout plates and lacking the center-pull arch). That is the era with the least amount of info on. I haven't heard of an 850 or seen a stamp with the model on the BB on other frames.


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

ranier said:


> Hey, this thread was the inspiration to refresh my old Ibis aluminum 26er frame. I also sent mine off to Gene Spicer who lopped off the old canti studs and welded on IS brake mounts and cable saddles. I converted my bike to 650b x 47 gravel tires and 1x11 gearing for a great MUT casual mountain bike. Gene does great work and his rates are reasonable. Oh, I also got the frame stripped and powder coated so the options for refurbing a frame are limitless and keeping an old frame "current" is great, especially if it holds sentimental value.


That is great news, any pics or a build thread?


----------



## -JR (Jan 23, 2021)

flitzr951 said:


> Got it out on some real trails yesterday, first time since the rebuild. I went to a rigid fork because I weigh too much for my SID WC Carbon and was getting crazy flex, the bite of the R1s wasn't helping either. I wasn't looking to shed more weight but the rigid fork brought it down to 21.98lbs. Once I got the pressure right the Ritchey Shield tires were amazing, I wasn't missing front suspension at all. The R1s with KS sintered pads are scary powerful with enormous bite. I couldn't get over how explosive the bike was. It was always a great climber and quick to accelerate out of turns, but the combination of the rigid fork, new drive train, wheelset, and tubeless tires has made it an absolute monster on the low end.
> 
> View attachment 1330455
> View attachment 1330457
> ...


----------



## -JR (Jan 23, 2021)

Need some opinions. I have al AL450 in pristine shape. I am the original owner. I want to upgrade the Shimano components without going overboard to bring this bike to date- I need an active hobby. I'm 45 and not going to MOAB any time soon. Please send me a compatible (bolt on with no drilling or welding required) shopping list: What do I need? Can I just buy a current Shimano package and bolt it on? I am sorry I am not hard-core enough for this thread. Appreciate the opinions.

Fork - It is not a suspension- rock shocks were big in the day
Rims - Mine are fine, do I need new ones?
Hubs - It's been garaged....no rust, should I be OK?
Spokes - Are the stock ones ok?
Tires - Likely need tubes
Pedals - 
Crank - 
Chain - 
Cassette - What is this?
Bottom Bracket - What is this?
Rear Derailleur - 
Shifter - 
Brakes-


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

-JR said:


> Need some opinions. I have al AL450 in pristine shape. I am the original owner. I want to upgrade the Shimano components without going overboard to bring this bike to date- I need an active hobby. I'm 45 and not going to MOAB any time soon. Please send me a compatible (bolt on with no drilling or welding required) shopping list: What do I need? Can I just buy a current Shimano package and bolt it on? I am sorry I am not hard-core enough for this thread. Appreciate the opinions.
> 
> Fork - It is not a suspension- rock shocks were big in the day
> Rims - Mine are fine, do I need new ones?
> ...


If it's in pristine shape, just ride it. 
No need to screw around with anything; you'll just end up spending a bunch of money to give yourself a headache, as things have changed so much that trying to bring it up to date would be impossible.


----------



## -JR (Jan 23, 2021)

-JR said:


> Need some opinions. I have al AL450 in pristine shape. I am the original owner. I want to upgrade the Shimano components without going overboard to bring this bike to date- I need an active hobby. I'm 45 and not going to MOAB any time soon. Please send me a compatible (bolt on with no drilling or welding required) shopping list: What do I need? Can I just buy a current Shimano package and bolt it on? I am sorry I am not hard-core enough for this thread. Appreciate the opinions.
> 
> Fork - It is not a suspension- rock shocks were big in the day
> Rims - Mine are fine, do I need new ones?
> ...


Can I just buy something like this:








New Shimano Deore XT M8100 Group Groupset 1x12-speed 30t 32t 34t 10-51T | eBay


Shimano M8100 Chain 124 Links. Superior braking. Intuitive maintenance. XT is the high performance workhorse you can count on. Shimano XT FC-M8100-1 12-speed Crankset (170mm, 175mm, 30t, 32t, 34t).



www.ebay.com


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> If it's in pristine shape, just ride it.
> No need to screw around with anything; you'll just end up spending a bunch of money to give yourself a headache, as things have changed so much that trying to bring it up to date would be impossible.





-JR said:


> Can I just buy something like this:
> http://[URL]https://www.ebay.com/it...&brand=Shimano&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


You can. The question is why would you?
Doesn't really make sense to dump most of a grand on a drivetrain for a bike that's only worth a couple hundred bucks IMHO, specially if there's nothing wrong with what's on it.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

-JR said:


> Can I just buy something like this:


You could, and put it on a new frame you buy.
The casette (rear gear set) will not fit on your existing rear wheel so it wouldnt make sense.
I would just do the minimum to get it in good working order, prob new tubes and tires. Brake pads. Cables. Then ride it, itll work fine.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Taroroot said:


> You could, and put it on a new frame you buy.
> The casette (rear gear set) will not fit on your existing rear wheel so it wouldnt make sense.
> I would just do the minimum to get it in good working order, prob new tubes and tires. Brake pads. Cables. Then ride it, itll work fine.


I thought 12 speed could fit on an 8-9-10 speed hub.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> I thought 12 speed could fit on an 8-9-10 speed hub.


Not Shimano XT 12 spd, needs microspline hub.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> I thought 12 speed could fit on an 8-9-10 speed hub. No?





Taroroot said:


> Not Shimano XT 12 spd, needs microspline hub.


Ah, thanks.
So SRAM, etc would work though?


----------

